# DIY 12 Volt Portable Power Box



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thinking of building a *12 Volt Portable Power Box* for my ice fishing as pictured.







Any idea where I can get the components near the Akron Area or someplace besides Ebay?

Ill need the following:
Button Switches
LED Port
USB Port
Cigarette Ligther Port
Button LED Lights
Fuse Box

View attachment 284369
View attachment 284371


_*OR DOES ANYBODY WANT TO GIVE ME A PRICE TO BUILD ONE???*_


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> Thinking of building a *12 Volt Portable Power Box* for my ice fishing as pictured.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Microcenter at Eastgate in Mayfield Heights had a DIY section where you should be able to find most of the components.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

*OR try Amazon*
This is an upgraded version of the portable power box build. Sorry about the longer video but this should help you build one of your own step by step and help answer most of the commonly asked questions. Thanks everyone 
Disclaimer. 
I'm not an electrician I do this as a hobby all suggestions are just that, take them and the info in this video at your own will and your own risk 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B010GW...
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01823...
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00MVM...
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00D6A...
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B01CU5...
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B011U1...
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00QMT...
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003VZ...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Autozone or NAPA may have some of the components.....


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

I would like one also they are pretty sweet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanhln (May 18, 2018)

John,
I've messed around twice doing these boxed and think its a hassle. Check out this site where they sell predone ones with the battery included:
https://www.boldnorthoutdoors.com/store/c6/Portable_Battery_Boxes_.html


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

vanhln said:


> John,
> I've messed around twice doing these boxed and think its a hassle. Check out this site where they sell predone ones with the battery included:
> https://www.boldnorthoutdoors.com/store/c6/Portable_Battery_Boxes_.html


John, I am building one now..I had bought a marine 5 switch panel with voltmeter, usb, cig litter port(24bucks) easy to mount all pre wired..am going to Fla. till 20th Feb..if you aint in a hurry can make ta one..think I got 50bucks in it w/o batteries


----------



## Names (Jun 14, 2016)

Very easy to make and wire up. I was making them in about an hour. I got all my parts from amazon. Costs about $20-25 to make


----------

